# Mistery music



## Pablo56 (11 mo ago)

Hi I have had some classical music in my head and I don't know what the pieces are. However using a downloadable piano on my computer, I can create a score in the key of C.

If anyone has acces to a piano or any musical instrument who loves classical music ALSO can tell me what they are. I tried sending it into Claasi FM (UK). But tey were not interested.

As it states in my word document, I am trying to put together simple grade 1 classics for a comedy drama.

P.S. I live in the UK so would need uk bookshops or internet comapnies.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Well the first one has the outline of Leroy Anderson's Forgotten Dreams and bears some similarity. The key should be F - one flat. Is this it?


----------



## Pablo56 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for that one. I was thinking Chopin or one of them. Put I am going to try and find a piano only score somewhere.


----------



## Pablo56 (11 mo ago)

Could do with some help on the second music score and thanks again to Mbhaub for the first one. What I do is write comedy scripts for comedy drama and Pantomimes. Ihave a music school teacher and pupils. all actors. So simple gfrade one music for piano and solo instuments as well as duets with the teacher on the piano. This is a tall order for me and feel that I have bitten off more than I can chew.

So any help on recognisable music qwould be a great help. Don't want to stress out the actors too much.


----------

